# Canoe-camping the White



## Talking plant (Nov 24, 2012)

A few friends and I try to go on a canoe-camping trip every year or two. This year we went to the White River. 

Here's a write up on the trip if anyone is interested - http://tanglewoodhollow.net/index.php/2013/09/canoe-camping-the-white-river/

It was a grand time. Anyone have suggestions for next year? We've done the Au Sable and White already.


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

WonderfulSounds like a nice trip
I'd recommend the Manistee River camp by the water falls


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I would go from M72 or further up down to M115 on the Manistee.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice story, well told! Thanks for sharing it with us. For trip ideas, you might take a look at the Sylvania wilderness area up near Watersmeet. Some of the lakes have decent fishing, and there are plenty of portages to enjoy. The camping is primitive, with out houses that lack walls. (You get used to it.)

Good hunting!


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

if uyou would like something a bit more extreme go up to canada to spanish . canoe the north channel


----------

